# Inggasson Institution 2013



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello!

I guess I've been "involved" in these forums for a little while, but absent for about 18 months. I rummaged up some of my old threads with "progress" pictures and came up with these from as far back as '08!

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/84265-2010-bringing.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/48361-my-2009-pictorial-journal.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/40288-new-pictures.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/37010-dont-laugh-please.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/form-technique/36475-difficulty-back-symmetry.html

At one point, I was strongly debating entering a naturals contest, but a few things got in the way. Am a lot more settled now and my training's going really well. At my biggest, I have been 15st 4lbs and dropped just under a stone when I was ill and am now pobabl abut 14st 10lbs and looking to slowly put it back on, but LEANER tan before lol. At my lowest, I was walking around with about 11-12% body-fat and, at my fattest, about 18-19%. Probably around 13-15% right now? Unsure.

Anyway, here's my training week 

*
Monday - Chest and Back*

I train chest and back together because I love the full torso pump. Worked for Arnold, works for me lol.

4 sets Flat dumbbell press x wide-grip chins

4 sets Incline dumbbell press or incline bench (depends what's available) x one-arm dumbbell rows

4 sets Flat flyes - bent-over row with EZ bar (better grip)

2 sets EZ bar pull-overs x wide-grip lat pulldowns

*Tuesday - Legs*

I train entire leg in one day because the DOMS can take all week to stop lol

3 sets Squats (i use a wide stance)

3 sets Front Squats

3 sets Leg Press with feet close

4 sets Leg curl x Stiff-Legged deadlift

3-4 sets leg extension

3 sets toe-press wide x toe press touching

*Wednesday - pick-up or cardio*

Sometimes I don't do anything at all on a Wednesday and just rest, other times I'll do some cardio, depending if it's Summer or not lol, and lately I've been doing a little pick-up session where I'll just spend an hour in there hitting some weak bodyparts. Might be a few sets of inclince bench, a few sets of heavy leg press and a few sets of toe-presses.

*Thursday - Shoulders and traps*

Possibly my second favourite day

3 sets rotator raise-twist

3 sets Arnold Press drop-sets

3 sets seated lateral raise

3 sets seated twisting front-raise

3 sets bent-over raise

3 sets EZ bar rear shrugs

3 sets EZ bar front shrugs

3 sets dumbbell upright row

*Friday - Arms*

Definitely my favourite day. I superset biceps and triceps exercises for intense pump and truncated training time.

3 sets dumbbell preacher curl x dumbbell skull-crushers

3 sets seated Arnold/Zottman curls x reverse-grip dumbbell kickbacks

3 sets weighted close-grip pull-ups x EZ Bar skullcrushers

2 sets dumbbell twisting close-grip press x standing dumbbell 21s

So, yeah, that's my current training strategy. I keep everything in the 8-10 rep range and am always striving to add poundages. It's rare I change exercises completely unless I try something new and it absolutely clicks with me, you know? Hopefully convince my gf to get me some progress pictures and see what you all think, then debate what to do with myself in 2013


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

welcome back bro, everything looks good, still considering entering natural contests? hows your diet and training going well i take it?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Diet's about 75-80% decent lol. I kind of operate by a system where I' all low-fat and high protein through the day and pile in carbs at night. Kind of allows me to have a Chinese or a KFC if I feel like it lol. Recently, I've started having a porridge meal for breakfast on training days though.

How's yours going?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Inggasson said:


> Diet's about 75-80% decent lol. I kind of operate by a system where I' all low-fat and high protein through the day and pile in carbs at night. Kind of allows me to have a Chinese or a KFC if I feel like it lol. Recently, I've started having a porridge meal for breakfast on training days though.
> 
> How's yours going?


its good man, just had a fry up for brekky lol, but i dont really care, i eat porridge 5x a week, solid brekky, i recommend oats so simple. golden syrup flavour you can get em from supermarkets, taste spot on, flavourless poridge gets boring quick, youve not mentioned any stats for your lifts?

so is this going to be your log to a competition?


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I dunno, man. Will see how I feel. Chest and legs are a weak point. I can press the 50k dumbbells for reps if a spotter touches my elbows. My one-rep max on deadlift was 195k and my best ever squat was 170k for 6 reps. Not great, but not awful lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10151107881480654&set=t.531640653&type=3&theater

Still my PB


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Solid session today. Still a bit inconsistent with the flat dumbbell press as some sets I struggle for 8 reps and others I can get 10. Got two 9s and two 8s today, so not terrible, but I am hoping to build up to a solid 4x10, even with the supersets. Once I achieve that, I'll be happy enough as I'll probably never make the gargantuan jump from the 50s to the 60s.

Am relatively happy with my back, so keeping that ticking over for now.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Legs today was, as always, an epic battle of man v metal. Didn't feel quite as strong on squats, so busted 4x8 rather than 3x10, all with 155k. Got everything else pretty much the same as usual. Couldn't get back onto the leg press machine to bust out calves, but will hammer them in the pick-up session tomorrow night.

In other news, the GF took this picture of me last night. Not the best, but possibly enough to be giving an indicator as to where I'm going (if anywhere!) lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I feel bad today because I've landed babysitting duties and therefore can't make the pick-up session, ergo I shall have to tag calves onto the end of tomorrow's shoulders/traps session, but I also feel really good because my legs still feel pretty pumped from yesterday. I get to thinking I'm on the right path and it won't be too long until my legs seem in-scale with the rest of me.

If I get chance, I'll get some Speedos or something this weekend so the GF can try to photo me in better light and with better poses so you guys can judge and critique more effectively


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good shoulders and traps session. Found the pressing maybe a little harder than usual today, but we'll see how that pans out next week. My straps seem to have broken in a bit now so they're not as rigid and slippy on the EZ when I'm doing my shrugs, which is nice lol. Looking forward to arms tomorrow. Might weigh in too.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Can't wait to get in and take the guns to war later haha


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Epic pump.

Another decent training week in the bag. Not many of these left as our gym operates weird hours over Xmas/NY so just got to make the most of the time I get in there until the festive frenzy's done and dusted lol.

Might just treat myself to an Indian tonight


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Am a day behind this week, mostly due to babysitting duties and a heavy weekend celebrating my 30th haha. Anyway, smashed a chest and back session yesterday and looking forward to smashing legs tonight. Feeling pretty good about training in general. Good distraction from festive expenses lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Smashed legs like a mofo Boss last night. Throwing up 150-155k for 8s behind and 125k to the front and topping off with a 270 leg press. Still pumped to **** today. Also saw "The Dark Knight Rises" last night and feel inspired by seeing Tom Hardy looking like a proper Unit hahaha. Probably not alone in thinking that though lol. Hard shoulders and traps session lined up today. Am thinking of changing a few bits up, so will keep you posted... If anyone actually reads/has interest in this? Lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Made things a little different today by trying to superset seated lateral raises with seated front raises. Not sure if it was a good idea or not as it hurt like a mofo. Also swapped dumbbell upright row for shrugs with dumbbells. See how that goes for a while lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Standard arms session yesterday. Weighed in afterward at 14st 11lbs, so it's going back on, slowly, and a bit leaner than before. Also heard we're getting a new squat rack in the New Year, so that'll change the face of our gym completely. Can't wait.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Looking good in here mate, all the best with your goals :thumb:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, dude


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Chest day is the only day I ever need a spot and, generally, it's only for flat dumbbell press. That can hinder me, sometimes because I like to train early when I'm not working but I have to wait until one of my mates is down on chest day just to be there for those 4 sets when I could have been elsewhere, having trained already. To try and remedy this, today, I trained by lowering my weights on flat press to the 45ks and bust out three sets of 10 and one set of 8 without any spot whatsoever, which is good enough for me. May or may not continue with this approach from now on lol. We'll see


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Legs like a mother****er

squat - 4 x 8 @ 152.5k

front squat - 3 x 10 @ 120k

leg press - 3 x 10 @ 270k

leg curl/SLDL

Leg extensions

even some toe-presses and standing calf raises

Hurtin' now. Yayo lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Missed a few updates in here, but the short story is I've hammered the gym hard and am taking Xmas week off. Gym's back to proper opening times on the 2nd of Jan, so it all begins again right there. I weighed in again at 15st, which pleases me greatly.

Happy Holiday season, everyone


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Back to it like a ****in' boss, yo.

Incorporating a lot of drop sets in my chest workout to try and wean myself off needing a spotter whilst keeping up the intensity. Proper killer. Well worth it though 

Hope you all had a great festive period and a great first workout of 2013 if, like me, it was yours today lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Just done legs and am really royally ****ed. Not hurt this bad for a very long time. Didn't even manage my usual ets and reps. Hopefully back to it as normal next week lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Did back on it's own Monday, chest on its own yesterday and legs today. Am finding it hard graduating from box squats to rack squats where there's no tactile measure of how low you're going other than eyeballing yourself in the mirror. Dropped the weight down to 140 until I can build it back up, but it went well in general


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Have let this slip a bit. I successfully cut in for the Summer this year, got down to 10-12% bodyfat at about 14st - 14st 2lbs. Am now semi-dirty bulking back up as of Sept 1st til March 1st. Not the best pics, but this is me getting ready for halloween lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Been on a new back workout for a little while. Smashed it again today. Because of my bone structure with wide hips, I'm trying to accentuate my upper and middle back rather than bulking the lower and making my waist look blockier.

4 x 8 weighted chins

4 x 8 weighted behind-the-neck pull-ups

4 x 8 bent-over row

4 x 8 neutral-grip behind-the-neck machine pulldown

4 x 8 wide grip behind-the-neck machine pulldown

4 x 8 seated low row

Seems to be working. Can certainly feel it lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoulders and traps today. Can't wait

3 x 10 rotator cuff raise-twist

3 x 8 behind-the-neck military press

3 x 8 arnold press superset with dumbbell front raise

3 x 8 seated lateral raise

3 x 8 face-pulls

3 x 10-20 rear barbell shrug

3 x 10-20 front barbell shrug

3 x 20 dumbell side shrug


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Hurts now. My bad elbow is starting to play up so tricep exercises tomorrow will be an absolute ****. Meh. Got my behind the neck MP up to 125k for 10 and my arnold presses are standard 8-reppers with the 30k dbs now, so getting there


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Smashed arms todaY, despite my bad elbow really kicking off. I haven't been able to do skull-crushers for a while now, as every time I try I could burst into tears with the pain in the joint. **** knows what it's all about, but I successfully train around it these days. Hurt a bit during the weighted dips, but not enough to grind me to a halt, thankfully.

3 x 8 x close-grip bench (100k, 102.5k, 105k)

3 x 8 x weighted dips (40k)

3 x 10 x overhand machine pressdown

3 x 10 x underhand machine pressdown

4 x 8 x reclined dumbbell curls (drop set on the last set)

4 x 10 x lying cabel curls (drop set last set)

Felt good. Is nice to be able to get a good pump without wanting to cry lol. This particular workout seems to be a winner, for now


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Supplements arrived yesterday, so I'll be starting to add Creatine Ethyl Ester to the stack as of tomorrow. I've tried the standard Monohydrate but held too much water off it and my kidneys really didn't like it, but used CEE before with decent results, I guess, so will give it a second shot. Probably do 6 weeks on, one week off.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Man, it's just hit me how much I enjoy this dirty bulking thing... Cheesecake? No problem. KFC? No problem. Get my required protein in and I'm on the express train to Carb-Fat City... But I bet once New Year is done, March 1st will be right on my doorstep and it'll be back to carbs and fats only in the evening and cardio five times a week. I hate that stuff. F'n cardio. Ah well, still just over 4 months left to enjoy the current scheme  Haha

It's also just occurred to me how many people I used to talk to on here seem to have vanished, and that is a shame


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Smashed legs today. Not sure if the CEE has taken an effect yet, but I felt pretty good and hit a PB 

Front squat - 140 x 10, 150 x 10, 160 x 10, 170 x 10 

Smith Machine squat - 3 plate x 10, 3 1/2 plate x 10, 4 plate x 10, 4 plate x 10

Leg curl - 6 sets of 10 reps on level 22, whatever that is

Leg extension - 2 sets of 10 reps on level 18 and the third set was a drop from 10 reps with 18 down to 10 reps with 9

Toe Press - 2 1/2 plate x 10, 3 plate x 10, 3 plate x 10, 3 plate x 10

Legs feel pumped up, which sometimes they don't - sometimes they just hurt lol. The switch from barbell squats to smith machine is helping my annoyingly awkward hip. I get through my front squats fine, but I think they take a toll on the joint and it kicks off a bit if I switch straight to back squats. Like I say, the smith seems to be negating that and the weight's going up on that.

All good so far


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Day off from gym today as other priorities have messed up my schedule, but an opportunity to smash in extra calories ahead of a big chest day tomorrow. I hate chest day. I'd rather do legs than chest, but needs must lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

**** me. Sat here now, can definitely feel the DOMS from legs. Bittersweet agony/victory


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Definitely getting an energy boost off the CEE. Posted some of my best numbers today, but kinda felt a bit of a crash afterward.

Chest Day

Incline DB Press - 8 x 40s, 8 x 40s, 8 x 42.5s, 8 x 45s 

Incline BB Press - 8 x 80k, 8 x 85k, 8 x 90k drop to 8 x 60k

Flat DB Flye/DB Pull-Over superset - 10 x 32.5/10 x 47.5. 10 x 32.5/10 x 47.5, 10 x 32.5/10 x 47.5

Flat DB Press/ Incline DB Flye superset - 8 x 100k/8 x 25k, 8 x 100k/ 8 x 25k, 6 x 100k drop to 8 x 60k/8 x 25k 

Am quite happy with that. I'm in the process of juggling about my chest stuff, but this program seems to be working for now.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

The 45k dumbell inclines have messed me up. Keep having little spasms in my chest. I hate chest lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Back Day today. Man, I love back day and it went really well, but The Gods are punishing me now. Thank f*ck for comfy armchairs and little need to stand up for a while lol!

Wide-grip weighted chins - 4 x 8 with 10k

Narrow behind-the-neck pull-ups - 8 x 5k, 8 x 7.5k, 8 x 10k, 8 x 10k

Bent-over row - 8 x 120k, 8 x 125k, 8 x 130k, 8 x 130k

neutral-grip rear pulldowns - 10 x 80k, 8 x 85k, 8 x 90k, 8 x 90k

wide-grip rear pulldowns - 8 x 75k, 8 x 75k, 8 x 80k, 8 x 80k

seated low-row - 4 x 8 x full stack +12.5k DB on top

Was a slower sesh than usual, think the PB Bent-over rows disrupted my rhythmn a bit, but still progress.


----------



## Outgoingguy (Apr 6, 2008)

nice Bane pic!

I am going to be Punisher with body paint torso


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

That sounds pretty cool, man!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoulders and traps today  I like today lol.

Rotator raise-twist - 3 x 10 x 15k

Behind-the-neck military press - 8 x 60k, 8 x 65k, 8 x 65k

Arnold press/seated front raises - 8 x 30k/10 x 12.5k, 6 x 32.5k/10 x 12.5k, 8 x 32.5k/ 10 x 12.5k  PB

Seated lateral raises - 10 x 15k, 10 x 15 k, 10 x 15 with drop to 7.5k for 10

Face-pulls - 10 x "6", 10 x "7", 10 x "8" (not sure what the levels equate to)

Rear BB Shrugs - 20 x 240, 20 x 240, 20 x 240

Front BB Shrugs - 20 x 220, 20 x 240, 20 x 240

DB Shrugs, 20 x 60k, 20 x 60k, 30 x 60k 

Not a bad day


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Quick outdoor chest and back session


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Smashed legs today.

Front Squat - 150 x 10, 160 x 10, 170 x 8, 170 x 10 

Smith Squat - 3 plate x 10, 4 plate x 10, 4 plate x 10, 4 plate x 10

Leg Curl - lvl 22 x 10, 22 x 10, 22 x 10, lvl 23 x 10, 23 x 10, 23 x 10 (each set immediately followed by a static timed stretch of 10 secs touching toes)

Leg Extension - lvl 20 x 10, 20 x 10, 20 x 10 with drop to lvl 10 for 10 reps

Toe Press - 3 plate x 10, 3 1/2 plate x 20, 3 1/2 plate x 10, 3 1/2 plate x 10

Already a bit sore. Definitely earned some cream muffins today lol

BRING ON THE WEEK AHEAD!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Another very hard chest day. Man, I hate chest day. Again, smashed it, but very sore. LOL.

Chest Day

Incline DB Press - 8 x 40s, 8 x 40s, 8 x 42.5s, 8 x 45s with drop to 8 x 25s 

Incline BB Press - 8 x 85k, 8 x 90k, 8 x 90k drop to 8 x 60k 

Flat DB Flye/DB Pull-Over superset - 10 x 32.5/10 x 47.5. 10 x 32.5/10 x 47.5, 10 x 32.5/10 x 47.5

Flat BB Press/ Incline DB Flye superset - 8 x 100k/8 x 25k, 8 x 100k/ 8 x 25k, 8 x 100k drop to 8 x 60k/8 x 25k

Up a little on last week, so all good progress


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Back today. I do like back, but today my bad elbow started to play up for no apparent reason - not enough to toally hinder everything, but just noticeable, especially on my first couple of sets of chins :-/ Just one of those things, I guess. Have started taking some cod liver oil. but I think it's a nerve thing. We'll see.

Wide-grip weighted chins - 4 x 8 with 10k

Narrow behind-the-neck pull-ups - 4 x 8 with 10k

Bent-over row - 8 x 120k, 8 x 130k, 8 x 130k, 8 x 130k

Neutral-grip rear pulldowns - 10 x 75k, 8 x 85k, 8 x 90k, 8 x 90k (Misjudged my first set as I forgot where to start :-/)

Wide-grip rear pulldowns - 8 x 75k, 8 x 80k, 8 x 80k, 8 x 80k

Seated low-row - 8 x full stack +12.5k DB, 8 x full stack +15k DB, 8 x full stack +15k DB, 8 x full stack +15k DB

Aside from a slight miscalculation on my wide-grip pulldowns, I'm up from last week on almost everything. I definitely credit the creatine with some of it, but think I am havng a bit of a random strength upgrade lately. The Gods are smiling upon me lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Shoulders and traps again today. Went well, but my grip started to fatigue for front BB shrugs, so lost some reps there, which sucks. Ah well. Always next week, eh? Everything else is matched to or better than last week.

Rotator raise-twist - 3 x 10 x 15k

Behind-the-neck military press - 8 x 60k, 8 x 65k, 8 x 65k

Arnold press/seated front raises - 8 x 30k/10 x 12.5k, 8 x 32.5k/10 x 12.5k, 8 x 32.5k/ 10 x 12.5k 

Seated lateral raises - 10 x 15k, 10 x 15 k, 10 x 15 with drop to 7.5k for 10

Face-pulls - 10 x "7", 10 x "7", 10 x "8" (not sure what the levels equate to) 

Rear BB Shrugs - 20 x 240, 20 x 240, 20 x 240

Front BB Shrugs - 20 x 220, 15 x 240, 15 x 240

DB Shrugs, 25 x 60k, 25 x 60k, 35 x 60k


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Busy day ahead, so smashed arms this morning on an empty stomach (save for a protein shake and all my pills), elbow was not happy about CGBP and heavy dips 60mins after waking up, but I managed it. Even better, I weighed in 2lbs up from a couple of weeks ago. I'm now 14st 11lbs. *THE BULK IS WORKING!*


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Looking forward to hitting the gym againb tomorrow... or am I? LOL


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Had to juggle things around for chest day today due to availability of kit and time as I was on a somewhat truncated schedule. Still, hit a PB, so all's good

Incline DB press - 40 x 8, 45 x 8, 45 x 8 drop to 25 x 8

Flat BB Press - 100 x 10, 110 x 10, 110 x 10  *SO F**KING HAPPY WITH THIS*

Incline BB press - 80 x 10, 82.5 x 8, 82.5 x 8 drop to 60 x 12

Flat flye/DB pullover - 32.5 x 8/47.5 x 10, 32.5 x 8/47.5 x 10, 32.5 x 8/47.5 x 10

Incline flye - 22.5 x 10, 25 x 10, 25 x 10

Bit jumbled up, really, but worked well. Am so happy to be benching a weight that's not completely laughable now. Not as great as some of you guys, but I really struggle with chest and it's taken me a loooooong time to get where I am now lol. Anyhow, The Gods have smiled upon me and I do so hope they shall continue to do so


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Today is a GOOD day. My previous PB for deadlift was 195k but today I smashed it with a 220 pull. I'm very happy, but a little dismayed as I then failed a 230, but I'll get it soon enough. My back may hurt later, but I intend to aneasthetise with copious amounts of alcohol later.

Proof?

Here lol

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=10153409004590654&set=vb.531640653&type=2&theater


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

realised the FB link won't work unless you're on my list, so youtubed it lol


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good chest sesh today, the highlight being able to smash 6 reps with 115k. Next week, will probably stick with 110 but go for 10s and see how that feels.


----------

